
How long Facebook takes normally to fix software bugs? - awkbug
I found a bug that once you delete Facebook account the forgot password link doesn&#x27;t send 6 digit verification code as it says (remember you have 30 days to deactivate deletion)
I asked someone to open bug with fb and fb responded that they are working on fixing it. It sounds like a simple fix and fb must be patching bugs very often. It is more than a week and the issue is still not resolved. I&#x27;m okay getting my account deleted :). I changed my password with some random one and deleted my account :) . Just wondering the bug patching cycle of fb.<p>I also hope that they are not sending password reset links to some foobar account :). You never know
======
rachelbythebay
Years?

It depends.

